# ingrained anxiety ?



## FrankAB (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a confession to make: I've always felt anxious, vulnerable, & screwed up. That's 40+ years. Now it's just intensified with recent physical complaints.I do relaxation, exercise & it helps-- but then the tension & anxiety start creeping back in... so I guess what I'm doing is treating the symptoms only.Now, the underlying problem is a tough one. It seems resistant to therapeutic change.I'm beginning to think it's a constitutional disposition, maybe my fight-or-flight response is overly sensitive.Has anyone here had radical improvement in mental health later in life ? & what approaches have been successful?


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I believe in you.


----------



## FrankAB (Feb 12, 2004)

thanx stargirl,i see from yr "social anxiety" post that you're going to therapy & that makes a difference.i may try that again, but i think this time i'll need a more active therapist. went for months on a weekly basis & just vented. i felt bettere after each session but overall no lasting change.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Frank, I'm in the same boat as you, for the same length of time too. Therapy only lasted for a little while. Usually only that day. I feel at times(like now) that I'm going to have a nervous breakdown. I'd be anxious to see what REALLY works. I want to get on with my life, but IBS paired with horrible anxiety is ruining everything.


----------



## FrankAB (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Sharon,I'm thinking of trying to find a shrink (an M.D. rather than a psychologist becuz of OHIP coverage ) with a more ACTIVE approach. Last couple I had just listen & nod & occasionally scribble out a prescription. I've found benzo's effective for SHORT-TERM (I'd guess 2-3 weeks) for anxiety AND IBS!(which leads me to believe stress/anxiety major cause)...BUT You've got to be careful due to potential for DEPENDENCE & TOLERANCE...


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Good luck with that. I agree there's a lot of them that are not "active" they just give you perscriptions. I have had so many things including Lithium-which was horrible, I had to literally crawl up the stairs and took breaks doing so, it was so awful. I refuse to take any drugs now, except for anxiety-Clonazapam(?), would be smart to look at the label!! That stuff makes me tired all the time and it makes me feel more anxious for about an hour after I take it. I had to have a pile of heart related tests as well just to rule out that. Now that I know that is fine, I just have to put up with the temporary side effects of the drugs. I hope you truly find the right balance that works for you. It doesn't appear to be an exact science, too much guessing involved.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Once you suffer with anxiety it is with you all your life! you just learn to live with it. The fear you feel is the fear of Death, whether you have Agoraphobia, Claustophobia, fear of heights any kind of fear. If you are honest it is the fear of dying that fills your mind.I went to a hypnotist as a last resort, it worked for me! I still get frightened occasionally and it takes quite a lot of courage to do anything on my own still. I just try to instill in my brain that I didn't die last time and I wont die this time. Take deep breaths and try to ignore the the awful feelings and symptoms.They will die down eventually and you can get on with life. Allbeit in a cold sweat.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Anxiety runs in my family way back to my paternal grandmother. My father has terrible anxiety and depression and my mother was bipolar. I would say I've been anxious my whole life! But, does that mean it is genetic or that it is a learned response to life's stresses? Don't know the answer and never will. What I do is try to exercise, eat right, meditate/pray, take meds when I need them. I think it's something we do have to learn to live with to some degree especially if we have been afflicted with it for most of our lives. Honestly, I cannot tell you a time in my life when I wasn't worried or anxious about something and I'll be 48 in a month. But, I'm better with the help of a good psychiatrist, good counselor and the other things I mentioned above. Good luck. I know it's hard. Tiss


----------

